# New, South Oz Micro



## spog (24/9/07)

evnin all. 
last week i was given a magazine about the upcoming yorke peninsula field days, in it is an article about an award winning hb.er ( justin murdock) who is setting up a micro in warooka (near the bottom of yorke peninsula) he is hoping to be producing by christmas this year.
he is aiming at turning out 7500 litres aweek. and selling it on the peninsula.(maybe at a local pub or two ?).
another detour on the way to adelaide for me.
does anybody have any more info on this.?

cheers...spog...


----------



## wee stu (24/9/07)

Check out the web site http://www.yorkebrewing.com.au/for more info.

Justin is an accomplished brewer, who goes under the name mudsta in AHB. This is an exciting develpment, I am sure Justin will do well

awrabest, stu


----------



## mudsta (24/9/07)

Spog,

As I'm always happy to help anybody looking for info on Yorke Brewing, please feel free to contact me via AHB or via the email address link on our web site home page.

FYI: For those who would like to see the article spog mentioned please click here. (Posted 10min's ago)
(Would normally have posted the write up straight away but I have been on the road for a few days)
Please be aware the article was not entirely accurate, we plan to start pouring 'concrete' by December and hopefully be pouring beer by late summer all going well. 

Over the last month we have held our AGM, are still running small batch trials for a commercial client and have just planted various hop rhizomes which when picked will be used in our brews.

If anybody else is looking to keep up with Yorke Brewing news please swing by the website every week or two as I keep it updated regularly. (Shamless plug  )

I will be adding a newsletter sign up to the site at some stage over the next month or two for those thirsty for regular info. 

Wee Stu: Thanks for the plug mate, I think I owe you a beer or three now! :beer: 

Regards,

Mudsta :beerbang: 
a.k.a Justin Murdock
Company Director
Yorke Brewing


----------



## tk75 (24/9/07)

G'day Justin(mudsta),

Just had a quick browse over your website, nice layout! I especially admire your approach to the enviroment! I see you wish to use gas to warm your Bar - maybe consider thse guys - CleanAir Woodheaters

Oh and good luck on your venture!!!


----------



## mudsta (25/9/07)

Malt Addict, (Great name! :super: )

Great to hear you checked out the website and thanks for the compliments, greatly appreciated.

I think if you are starting a new business these days it is paramount to the longevity of your business to have some focus on an environmentally freindly approach.
Not only does it make good environmental sence, most 'green approaches' also make good business financial sence. Considering I am based in a rural area, we see the effect of poor business practise on the environment and climate change alot.

Easily the biggest green push of Yorke Brewing is our extremly complex water treatment programs. With a blend of three types of technologies (Photo-tropic, Aerobic & Reverse Osmosis) 1000L of water means we can get up to 6000L of usage from that amount.

As for the clean air woodheaters you suggest, the main reason I was looking at going gas is we will have a bulk LPG tank on site to run the brewhouse and forklift. It also is a cleaner burn than wood fires.
I know every good bar with 'atmosphere' needs a wood fire, but chopping wood and keeping it going when the bar is packed can also be a pain in the butt.

Regards,

Mudsta :beerbang: 
a.k.a Justin Murdock


----------



## Ross (25/9/07)

Justin blitzed the ANAWBS awards last year getting Champion Brewer with medals in Beer, wine & cider.

Justin - Having met you, I don't doubt for 1 minute, that with your focus & ability, it'll be nothing short of a great success :super: All the very best mate...



cheers Ross


----------



## mudsta (25/9/07)

Thanks for the plug Ross! I'm a man of many words but cant really say much to that mate.  

I must say that I do take my hat off to your brewing habits. I think that the amount and styles of brews you manage to put on, Yorke Brewing may have to do a ross recipe with you in the brewhouse on mash day.

Are you coming down to ANAWBS this year? I will be judging this year and it would be great to catch up for a brew or two again. 

Regards,
Mudsta


----------



## Ross (25/9/07)

mudsta said:


> Thanks for the plug Ross! I'm a man of many words but cant really say much to that mate.
> 
> I must say that I do take my hat off to your brewing habits. I think that the amount and styles of brews you manage to put on, Yorke Brewing may have to do a ross recipe with you in the brewhouse on mash day.
> 
> ...



Mate, if I got a chance to do one of my brews with you one day, I'd be honoured.
Hoping to be at the judging this year, so will certainly catch up for a few.

cheers...


----------



## drsmurto (25/9/07)

Nice work Mudsta - outlaws have a house down at Point Turton that i frequent to fish (actually i feed the fish and occasionally one unlucky sod runs into the hook). 

Nice to know there will be some damn fine brews just down the road. This may inspire me to spend more time with the outlaws, suitably liquored up.

Fingers crossed you get some rain to keep the barley growing - not looking too bad last time i was over there but am betting you are needing some more and soon.

Will sign up for emails so i know what time to rock up for a pint on opening night!

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## tangent (25/9/07)

well, let's hope they're damn fine


----------



## Wasabi (25/9/07)

I hope you'll be entering the Australian International Beer Awards next year? Especially since we have changed the large brewery/small brewery divide to squeeze out some of the micro's that are not really micros any more and give the real micro's a bit of the spot light!

Hopefully next year we are going to have a greater range of International Judges.


----------



## tk75 (25/9/07)

mudsta said:


> Malt Addict, (Great name! :super: )
> 
> Great to hear you checked out the website and thanks for the compliments, greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



Thanks and no worries!!  I will have to make certain if I am ever down that way I will have to drop in for a for a couple of litres :chug: Might even plan a trip just to get to the brewery...?!
Cheers Justin and all the best!


----------



## mudsta (26/9/07)

Dr Smurto,

I grew up on a farm a few km's out of Pt Turton, these days it's a shacky's paradise. The jetty rarely holds too many decent fish, if you have a boat their are plenty to be had. If thats no good try the charter link on my web site, herb will always come back with the monsters!!

A bad days fishing with brews involved always trumps spending time with the outlaws.

As for the barley, yep things are not too flash. We needed the rain two weeks ago to help fill the heads out. Any rain this week may still help a little. The wheat is looking good though.

Wasabi,

Yes i fully plan to enter the AIBA (a.k.a quest for the holy grail) on a regular basis, will see if we have all our teathing probs ironed out for next years comp by cut off date, if not I will be in 2009. My theory is I will compete when I'm fully happy with our product, til then no comps. The Yorke Brewing name will only be used on quality.
Yeah we spoke about the possible rule changes at a SAMBA (S.A. Micro brewers Assoc) meeting a while back. I think it is fair enough considering the tactics of some so called 'micros'.
I really look forward to being involved.

Malt addict,

Keep your eyes peeled for an upcoming 'S.A. micro map'. Us S.A. brewers are developing a brewery guide to S.A. which will hopefully be released at the upcoming tasting australia event in the city. The perfect guide for those planning a trip to 'sample' a litre or two in any of the S.A. micros. Yorke Brewing will be featured.
All in all our aim is to make S.A. the food, wine and ...... BEER state!  

Regards,

Mudsta :beerbang:


----------

